# Do you like these shoes?



## monniej (Jun 19, 2007)

i thought they were kind of cute. because they're kind of trendy i thought they'd look good with jeans. what do you think?


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 19, 2007)

I think they would be extra cute with jeans.


----------



## Babino (Jun 19, 2007)

Love them! Get them for sure!


----------



## Bexy (Jun 19, 2007)

Those would so rock with jeans.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 19, 2007)

they're cute but i find ankle straps make my ankles look huuuge, so I wouldnt wear them. If I did it would have to be something light looking, maybe a skirt, although they'd probably look good with jeans, I can see why you like them, and I say if you can rock them then rock em!


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 19, 2007)

not my type of shoes... but it would be nice with jeans


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 19, 2007)

i wouldnt buy them but with jeans i think they would look super cute!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 19, 2007)

They're not my style personally, but they are cute.


----------



## Yana85 (Jun 19, 2007)

Very cute - they would definitely look great with jeans


----------



## katnahat (Jun 19, 2007)

Very cute! I would wear them.


----------



## ivette (Jun 19, 2007)

not my style


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 19, 2007)

I love those shoes!


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 19, 2007)

Those are some hot shoes. I love them!


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 19, 2007)

Are those from the Victoria's Secret Catalogue? ...Well, no matter where they're from, I like them,esp. with jeans.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't think I'd be able to pull shoes like that but I think they'd be nice with jeans


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 19, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 19, 2007)

IDK, maybe it's just me, but I don't like the silver beading detail.


----------



## XkrissyX (Jun 19, 2007)

id wear it with casual attire.good for day wear.


----------



## Karren (Jun 20, 2007)

Cute but not for this old lady... lol

Karren


----------



## Aprill (Jun 20, 2007)

I love them!!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 20, 2007)

They're cute, they definately would look great with jeans.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IDK, maybe it's just me, but I don't like the silver beading detail. I don't either. I guess it might just be the fact that they are not my style. I think with jeans though you could pull them off.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 20, 2007)

Personally... I am torn haha. I think with pants they'd be cute... but I don't think they would look right with a skirt or with anything BUT long pants. I don't really like the heel on them (I'm weird about heel shapes)... but I like the colors and the idea of them. If that makes sense.


----------



## macface (Jun 20, 2007)

cute.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 20, 2007)

Those are real cute looking.


----------



## mariefrancesca (Jun 20, 2007)

i dont like the color...


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Jun 17, 2010)

*hmmm not a fan of this colour, they would have been my fav if the front straps were not criss cross..*


----------



## red beans (Jun 17, 2010)

I really really like those shoes, where are they? I want a pair..perfect for jeans!


----------



## amylee192010 (Jul 2, 2010)

I like it...Actually i wanna have it..


----------



## crossline (Aug 4, 2010)

i don't really know about the style... the sole is too thick on a strapped level... i have seen a lot of asian women wear it... this style is hot in asia..


----------



## Shanki (Aug 4, 2010)

I would wear them with dark jeans but not black.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 4, 2010)

This thread is entirely too old...


----------



## Dianerrs (Aug 4, 2010)

They're really cute! I'd say go for it, they seem like a good shoe for everyday.


----------



## Kate127845 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think they look awesome, something that you could wear everyday. And of course they would look awesome with jeans! I think just about any shoe goes with jeans.. Dirty old sneakers to awesome heels! That's why I love jeans so much, so versatile.


----------



## kissesandcurls (Aug 9, 2010)

They are very cute and summery. Ive noticed this is an old post so if you got them for summer then thats great! These aren't really autumn/winter time shoes though!

Also they would look good with jeans but even better with a cute little floral dress


----------



## Yuvastyleindia (Jan 23, 2013)

They are looking so cute and its colour is also fabulous. These shoes looks great on your feet. The dark coffee colour enhance your beauty. You can wear such on all outfits as they have great combination. Try them most on jeans you will look beautiful.


----------



## Evlin (Feb 6, 2013)

I like it..

But not my type of shoes.


----------



## Evlin (Feb 6, 2013)

I like it so much!!!!!!!!!!





But not my type of shoes.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 6, 2013)

Totally my style and I want to buy them lol. Where did u find these?


----------

